
100 million Facebook pages leaked on torrent site - jawngee
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/7/28/100-million-facebook-pages-leaked-torrent-site/
======
byrneseyeview
This doesn't seem much like a "leak" to me. It's like leaking the front page
of the _New York Times_ by looking at a copy.

~~~
Natsu
FTA: "Accessing a user's page from the list will also enable you to click
through to friends' profiles - even if those friends have made themselves non-
searchable."

I see your point about it not being a "leak" exactly, but I think there's
something to be said for it exposing how ineffective Facebook's privacy
controls are. Then again, anyone who expects to prevent something from being
public information after telling it to all their friends isn't thinking things
through.

~~~
davidbr02
Accessing a user's page from the regular directory will also allow you to
click through to friends' profiles. This is nothing that wasn't already
available.

------
quellhorst
The guy who did it, and a link to the actual torrent file:
<http://www.skullsecurity.org/blog/?p=887>

~~~
avar
A link to the actual torrent file:
<http://www.skullsecurity.org/blogdata/fbdata.torrent>

------
coderdude
This is just an archive of URLs and names. It's pretty useless data. It saves
you from crawling Facebook's names directory but to actually get any data
about users you'll need to crawl 100 million+ pages. This data is hardly worth
putting a torrent up for.

------
nnash
>A directory containing personal details about more than 100 million Facebook
users has surfaced on an Internet file-sharing site.

Oh you mean like the public directory that is already available on facebook
that you've linked to in your article? Give me a break.

------
Groxx
About as invasive as the visualization of the connectedness of Americans on FB
was[1]. And FB made a super-huge deal out of _that_. I'm curious to see how
this goes down.

[1]: [http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/02/how-
to-s...](http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/02/how-to-split-up-
the-us.html)

------
oasisbob
I can see this as a privacy threat, depending on how comprehensive the archive
is.

Running for a political office in the next 20 years? Do you know the state of
your Facebook profile when this archive was created?

~~~
cryptoz
How is this a privacy threat? All the information in the torrent is totally
public, and existed for everyone to see on the internet before this .torrent
file was created. Google's cache certainly has copies of all the data too.

What does running for office have to do with this? If you put some sort of
compromising information on to the internet, that was probably a bad idea. If
that's the case, _then you have nobody to blame for your failed political
career but yourself._ But this .torrent file is just another copy of that
information...there are probably another 10-20 other, unique copies out there.

Edit: also, it's not like this torrent makes any of the data _easier_ to
access...it's actually probably much easier to just go to someone's facebook
page and look at it than it is to download multiple gigabytes of data, most of
which will be useless.

